# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  التغذية الصحية أثناء الاستعداد للامتحانات تزيد التركيز

## دموع الغصون

*

أعلنت دراسة حديثة أن التغذية السليمة بالنسبة للطلاب أثناء الاستذكار والاستعداد للامتحانات لها أهمية قصوى، حيث أن الأطعمة الدسمة والصعبة الهضم تصيب الطلبة بالكسل، وتعيقهم عن تحصيل المعلومات، ولزيادة التركيز ورفع القدرة على تحصيل المعلومات، تنصح مجلة "يونيكوم" الألمانية المعنية بشؤون التعليم، الطلاب بتناول الأطعمة الخفيفة ذات القيمة الغذائية العالية، مثل الخبز الأسمر والزبادي واللبن المخثر والخضراوات والبقوليات، حسبما نشرت وكالة الأنباء الألمانية.

وأكّد المصدر أن هذه المواد الغذائية هي أكثر الأطعمة التي تمد المخ بالطاقة، كونها تحتوي على نسبة عالية من الألياف والكربوهيدرات المعقدة، التي تتميز ببطء تفككها داخل الجسم، من ثمّ تُحافظ على ثبات نسب السكر بالدم وتمد الجسم بالطاقة بصورة منتظمة.

وشدّد الباحثون على الطلاب بعدم الاستغناء عن تناول الحلوى بشكل تام، مشيرةً إلى أن حصولهم على قطعة صغيرة من الشوكولاتة من آن إلى آخر على سبيل المكافأة، يُسهم في تحسين حالتهم المزاجية بشكل كبير. كما أوصت الطلاب بالحرص على ممارسة الرياضة، خلال فترات الدراسة الصعبة وأيام الامتحانات المجهدة، إذ تُسهم الرياضة في تنشيط المخ والحد من الضغط العصبي الذي يتعرض لهما الطالب خلال هذه الفترات، ما يساعده على اجتياز الامتحانات بنجاح وتحقيق أعلى الدرجات. 



*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

معلومات قيمة ومفيدة اختي دموع 
يسلمو واتمنى من الجميع الاستفادة وخصوصا طلاب التوجيهي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ان شاء الله الكل بستفيد 
مشكورة الوردة
*

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة دموع 

معلومات بغاية الاهمية 
ياريت الكل يتبعها

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*بالفعل التغذية الصحيحة ايام الدراسة والامتحانات تعود على الطالب بفوائد عديدة لكن يغفل البعض عن ذلك
مشكورة دموع*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورين على المرور والتعليقات الجميلة 

*

----------

